# Skid Steer operator Mpls. MN



## Ranger620 (Oct 6, 2009)

I am looking for some one to operate my skid steer this season for snow removal. So the typical must be available 24/7 when it snows is a must. Qualifying pearson must have dot health card or can pass physical for one. Must pass drug test before begining work. Looking for some one mechanically inclined to to some on site fixing if needed. Season is starting off fast paced already.
North west metro is where we are located 
Pay will range from $15 to $20 per hr.
Joe
612-685-3566


----------



## Deershack (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for the call today. Good of you to follow up. Perhaps you can make the meet up next year. Keep in touch.


----------



## ConnerM (Aug 28, 2011)

Im just wondering what cities do you plow?


----------



## Ranger620 (Oct 6, 2009)

Posted this last year but same goes this year. Looking for a skid driver and trucks as well. North suburbs to Mpls. (rogers to south mpls.)


----------



## ConnerM (Aug 28, 2011)

what experience are you looking for in a skid steer or plow?


----------



## Ranger620 (Oct 6, 2009)

Looking for some experiamce but more importantly reliability, responsible and hard working. the rest I can teach. give me a call we can chat 612-685-3566 Joe


----------



## scotttinnell (Nov 3, 2011)

i have a truck and can work anytime you need.i live 1 hour away in owatonna. i have a 2004 chevy 2500 HD with a curtis 8FT plow


----------

